# DNA testing



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

In some cases when their are more than one sire used in a breeding, it is needed to tell 'Who's The Daddy' Arreau used two sires in a breeding last year to see if a male she owned had the ability to father a litter and not one pup in the fairly large litter proved to be his!! A sad conclusion for her I think :^(


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, interesting, that never occurred to me but makes sense.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If you are breeding a carrier to a non carrier you will test the puppies to see who is a carrier and who is not. The results are used to help pick which puppies they will keep or in a recent case which ones were sold on neuter contracts rather then as show dogs... 

Sometimes you want to keep a pup but would run color testing to see if they carry a color you want to avoid producing. For instance my brown puppy with a cream litter mate will be tested to see if he is a cream carrier. If he is we then know to not breed him to a female carrying cream and brown to avoid producing brown nosed creams which are non showable. (only 1 or 2 pups in most litters are show quality and if that show puppy is a non showable color... )

Some folks are now running the VGL Diversity testing on puppies to help them chose which of 2 or 3 puppies they want to keep.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What type of DNA testing are you wondering about? There are of course DNA health tests for vWD, DM, NE and some others. Color DNA testing, too. But, the puppies in the litter aren't necessarily tested, the parents are. Occasionally a breeder will test the litter if it's important to them to keep a clear instead of a carrier. Or, in the case of color testing, a puppy that carries a certain recessive color. And yes, a few breeders might run a genetic diversity panel on a litter.

There is also DNA testing that verifies the identity of the dog. This is often done on stud dogs and is required to be done on the puppies of a dual sired litter.


----------



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

DNA can also be used to identify a puppy, so you can record their DNA profile incase they get lost/stolen, the next step up from a microchip or tattoo x


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Extremely interesting, seems there are many reason to perform DNA testing on a pup. Now I can "guess" as to why a puppy was tested, thanks to everyone for the great info.


----------

